# social security



## suenorris56 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm thinking of moving to Spain permanently. I'm not old enough to be a pensioner but won't need to work in Spain. Can anyone please tell me if I need to have "residencia" before I can apply for a Spanish Social Security card? 

Thanks, Sue


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suenorris56 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of moving to Spain permanently. I'm not old enough to be a pensioner but won't need to work in Spain. Can anyone please tell me if I need to have "residencia" before I can apply for a Spanish Social Security card?
> 
> Thanks, Sue


:welcome:

what do you mean by a Spanish Social Security card?


----------



## suenorris56 (Feb 22, 2015)

I mean a Spanish health card my friends have got one but they are residents. do i have to have residencia to get a health card?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suenorris56 said:


> I mean a Spanish health card my friends have got one but they are residents. do i have to have residencia to get a health card?


I think so, yes.

However, to get your 'certificate of registration' (not residencia any more unless you are from outside the EU), you need to prove that you have health care.

This can be via an S1 if you are a pensioner or disabled, via private health cover or through employment.

If you have been here some time and simply not bothered to register, then I think the clock starts ticking from zero again.


----------



## suenorris56 (Feb 22, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suenorris56 said:


> I mean a Spanish health card my friends have got one but they are residents. do i have to have residencia to get a health card?


as an early retiree you'll need private healthcare for at least the first 12 months (unless you get your state pension before then) - -after that, depending on where you live you might be able to access state healthcare ( & get a health card) by 'buying in' to it

you'll need private healthcare in order to register as resident, which you are obliged to do if you are, or intend to be, here for 90+ days

have a look through our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - lots more info there


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

you could also trying finding any type of work which will allow you to register with the Spanish Social Security and get the health card. Once you have it, just quit your job - you won't be asked to give back the health card and your registration with the Police (done on the basis that you are working in Spain) is valid for 5 years.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mike kelly said:


> you could also trying finding any type of work which will allow you to register with the Spanish Social Security and get the health card. Once you have it, just quit your job - you won't be asked to give back the health card and your registration with the Police (done on the basis that you are working in Spain) is valid for 5 years.


This is simply not true as after 3 months of not paying into the system, the card is cancelled.

Also, this forum does not allow members to suggest taking this sort of (illegal) action.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> This is simply not true as after 3 months of not paying into the system, the card is cancelled.
> 
> Also, this forum does not allow members to suggest taking this sort of (illegal) action.


You are absolutely right... A few years ago after a lot of working both employed and autonomo one work contract came to an end and i decided to take a break from employment for a little while and to my surprise when I went to get my repeat prescription the papers came out in black and white, rather than on the green prescriptions. I asked why and they said my SS card had been cancelled. I visited the SS office and was told that as I was not working or claiming paro I no longer get health care.

Fortunately for me I live in the Valencia region and here we have (or did have) a system where all former workers are entitled to healthcare under a special scheme although it meant the usual reams of paperwork. And before they agreed it they looked carefully through my working history so even under this scheme i doubt very much that if you have only just had a job and left it you would qualify.

Spains crises started from many factors but people sucking the system dry certainly doesnt help. If you are entitled to healthcare because you work, are receiving a pension or for any other reason then of coures get what you are entitled to but if not then get private and pay for your drugs and leave the money in the system for those of us, and more importantly the spanish who are often waiting months for treatments because of the lack of funds in the system!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> You are absolutely right... A few years ago after a lot of working both employed and autonomo one work contract came to an end and i decided to take a break from employment for a little while and to my surprise when I went to get my repeat prescription the papers came out in black and white, rather than on the green prescriptions. I asked why and they said my SS card had been cancelled. I visited the SS office and was told that as I was not working or claiming paro I no longer get health care.
> 
> Fortunately for me I live in the Valencia region and here we have (or did have) a system where all former workers are entitled to healthcare under a special scheme although it meant the usual reams of paperwork. And before they agreed it they looked carefully through my working history so even under this scheme i doubt very much that if you have only just had a job and left it you would qualify.
> 
> Spains crises started from many factors but people sucking the system dry certainly doesnt help. If you are entitled to healthcare because you work, are receiving a pension or for any other reason then of coures get what you are entitled to but if not then get private and pay for your drugs and leave the money in the system for those of us, and more importantly the spanish who are often waiting months for treatments because of the lack of funds in the system!



actually.... they don't cancel the card any more, since the rule changes in 2012, all Spanish nationals & those who were legally resident at the time, get access to healthcare regardless


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> This is simply not true as after 3 months of not paying into the system, the card is cancelled.
> 
> Also, this forum does not allow members to suggest taking this sort of (illegal) action.


probably not illegal - though imo it should be


for sure immoral though


----------



## suenorris56 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi All and thanks for your replies.
But it doesn't really answer my original question. I am still 7 years away from UK retirement age but don't need to work. 
However, would this scenario work:-
I register myself as working from home and pay ''autonomo'' every month so that I am covered for health care.
Would I need to obtain ''residencia'' before being able to be ''autonomo''? (which was my original question, although maybe I didn't make myself very clear).
Thanks, 
Sue


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

suenorris56 said:


> Hi All and thanks for your replies.
> But it doesn't really answer my original question. I am still 7 years away from UK retirement age but don't need to work.
> However, would this scenario work:-
> I register myself as working from home and pay ''autonomo'' every month so that I am covered for health care.
> ...


You can't register as autonomo unless you really are running a business, nor can you access state health care unless you are paying National Insurance ( equivalent).

You need to prove you have healthcare cover in place ( as well as prove you have sufficient income) to get your residence, so it looks like you will need to pay for private healthcare from a Spanish provider. I think it has already been mentioned that once you have been there for a year, you can i then access state health care by paying monthly contributions- I think it is about 60€ per month.


----------

